

Show HN: Words for Chrome – Google SideWiki, reimagined - fivedogit
http://www.words4chrome.com/

======
jeffbr13
Great idea, but why not just outsource the social aspect and leverage pre-
existing link-discussion boards (i.e. HN/Reddit/etc)? As a user, I'm unlikely
to want to change both the way I comment, and where my comments go.

~~~
akirk
I agree. It would be very useful to conveniently have HN, reddit, etc comments
already there when I visit the site. Then I could comment on those.

On the other hand it should automatically submit the link to my preferred
site, e.g. HN, and post my comment, thus creating a new source for comments.

Maybe something like this already exists?

------
aerosuch
It's like having a quality community of commenters...everywhere. And the
TechCrunch setup is really cool. Nice work!

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
Yeah, _every_ browser manufacturer should do this /sarcasm

